

First ever comet material found on Earth - drucken
http://www.euronews.com/2013/10/16/first-ever-comet-material-found-on-earth/

======
drucken
More detail available at:

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/10/131011-first...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/10/131011-first-
comet-impact-egypt-fragment-science-space/)

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24381-black-glass-
coul...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24381-black-glass-could-be-
first-comet-chunk-found-on-earth.html)

